# I was married to an addict for years



## firefairy (May 21, 2012)

I lived with an addict for nearly 16 years. I lost so much of myself. I was/am damaged from living in the chaos for years. I've recently started a blog to write about my past and my present. I write about the emotional damage i endured and the work i'm putting into undoing the damage so my past doesn't ruin my present or my future. This site helped me through some of my darkest moments. I wanted to come back to where i vented when i was lost and where i received encouragement when i felt all alone, miserable and hopeless. 


If anyone wants to follow my page and read about my journey in hopes that i can help someone else escape the turmoil..follow my page on facebook - Lemons to Lemonade Blog 


The facebook page has a link to my wix blog page where the full post can be read. 


I hope all of you can heal the wounds inside of you and move forward in life.. its been liberating.


----------



## aine (Feb 15, 2014)

I am married to an A (who is on and off the wagon). He is much better now than before but I endured a lot of emotional abuse and neglect.
To speak to him now, I abused him because of my anger, (yes in reaction to his treatment of me when drunk). I will read your blog.


----------

